# GT262 PTO clutch not working



## Throbbin_Rods (Jan 22, 2016)

Mowed the lawn for the first time last week and found out the dogs had dragged an old floor mat out to the tall grass. It got caught in the deck while I was mowing.. I removed it and finished mowing the lawn. Today I started mowinng and after about a half hour the PTO quit working. Is that pretty much cut and dried that the PTO is bad? There is no indication that the PTO is engaging, I have left the PTO switch engaged and checked under the tractor and nothing is spinning.
How mch of a pain are these to remove?
Thanks much,
Bill


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Bill, welcome to the forum.

That's an electric clutch. Might be a fuse, or your switch, or a corroded/melted connector in the clutch circuit. Check that you are getting full 12V power to the clutch. You will probably have to remove your deck for ease of access to the clutch. 

I have a Deere zero turn mower, and the clutch was fairly easy to access in my case. I pulled it with a 2 jaw puller and it came off easily (I was really quite surprised). That doesn't mean yours will come off easily, but it might. 

After I replaced the clutch, within one hour of operation, I melted the electrical connector at the clutch. High resistance connector. Look it over carefully for corroded or tarnished contacts within the connector. In my case, I spliced the wires together (5-6 years ago) and it has worked well ever since.


----------

